# Firemouth Cichlids?



## ibfan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

A few days ago I set up and planted my 29 gallon tank. Since it's an NPT, I, of course, have a soil layer underneath my sand. Since I haven't exactly decided on what fish to get, I thought perhaps about getting some cichlids. Firemouths seemed like a good option, and they also fit with my water parameters. However, the sand layer capping my soil isn't very thick. Will the Firemouths dig a lot and disturb my soil?


----------



## Spookyfish (Jun 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, they are diggers. In fact, I haven't met a cichlid yet that doesn't(my oscar will clear an entire end of the tank of gravel dumping it elsewhere!). The only idea I have come across is using egg crate(plastic light diffuser for florescent lighting HomeDepot/Lowes). From there, you'll have to figure out how to plant while having that protecting your soil... Sounds like work to me. However, if you're hell bent on keeping them, by all means,Give it a try. Google "using egg crate to prevent digging fish." Good luck!!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Firemouths will probably dig and be a problem. If the soil layer is not sufficiently covered it can be a mess. There are several cichlids that will work though.

Keyhole cichlids, nannacara anomala (and other nannacara), bolivian rams, curviceps, kribensis and other pelvicachromis, and anomalochromis thomasi are all hardy and tolerate a variety of water parameters. All these happen to be relatively peaceful as well.

Apistogramma and blue rams are also nice, but prefer soft water.

Most central american cichlids and larger cichlids dig too much for a soil bottom tank. But I'm always looking for exceptions.


----------



## ibfan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, so Kribs don't dig? I thought they did...Well, if that's the case, maybe I'll get some of those! Will they do alright in relatively hard and alkaline water? Will they breed too?


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Kribs may dig a little, but firemouths will usually dig more. Make sure you have an adequately thick layer covering the soil (2 to 3"). Kribs tolerate a wide variety of water conditions and breed pretty readily.


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

+1 for Kribs, nice little fish.


----------

